# Dwal



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello guys been a couple years since i've been on this part of the forum:gasp:

i'm trying to persuade the missus into turning the out-house into also my dwa room, but she's not having it as of yet!! anyone got any ideas of working my way around her :lol2: anyways im looking to apply for my license as i'm on going with mentoring and stick training etc, only problem is the cost of the license in the durham area is 'rediculous' and then vet bills, i'll have to start saving!!

i'm wanting to keep west african gaboon vipers ( Bitis rhinoceros) and also rhino vipers (B. nasicornis - i think) well hope you guys can give me ideas on persuading the missus :2thumb: 

Tony


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Have her look at it this way...
The venomous snakes are either away from the house, in another secured building, so there's plenty of wall and space separating her from them...
Or she can have them in the house in a secure room. Her choice :whistling2:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Have her look at it this way...
> The venomous snakes are either away from the house, in another secured building, so there's plenty of wall and space separating her from them...
> Or she can have them in the house in a secure room. Her choice :whistling2:


thats what i explained as i have the out-rep room double doored and then vivs are also double locked even for my royals and burms never mind DWA, i'm going to give it to her it's the DWA's or she goes lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> thats what i explained as i have the out-rep room double doored and then vivs are also double locked even for my royals and burms never mind DWA, i'm going to give it to her it's the DWA's or she goes lol


Careful... If i were her - id throw you out for that


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Careful... If i were her - id throw you out for that


Yeah the way it works on this forum, and in life tbh, is that male members complain their OH wont let them get another lizard/pet/spider etc and are bummed about it. Where as female members will have a laugh at how they can have as many as they want and their OH is scared of them or if their OH says no, they'll explain how they'll use puppy dog eyes, withholding sex, plain lying etc, to get another pet. That is the way of things..it's a cruel world..for some.:lol2:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Yeah the way it works on this forum, and in life tbh, is that male members complain their OH wont let them get another lizard/pet/spider etc and are bummed about it. Where as female members will have a laugh at how they can have as many as they want and their OH is scared of them or if their OH says no, they'll explain how they'll use puppy dog eyes, withholding sex, plain lying etc, to get another pet. That is the way of things..it's a cruel world..for some.:lol2:


 that's it but it's different when she's just getting a corn snake and 3 mac snow leopard geckos but i want 1 license and a gaboon just not fair :devil:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Careful... If i were her - id throw you out for that


she can't mortgage is in my name,house is in my name and her second name is my name,i make the money,i pay the bills, so either way i will get MY OWN WAY :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I asked my girl if I cld have hots and she said she'd think about it. so regardless I went and got everything ready b4 she even said yes. then when I had it all ready she said yes as if she said no she would have felt guilty. as id already done the room and vivs etc. she's okay with it now though


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

dunny1 said:


> I asked my girl if I cld have hots and she said she'd think about it. so regardless I went and got everything ready b4 she even said yes. then when I had it all ready she said yes as if she said no she would have felt guilty. as id already done the room and vivs etc. she's okay with it now though


thats probably the best approach, IMO, i'm just going to do that as the out-house is already insulated and double doored with pvc's and locks so it's extremely secure, it's just i'm undecided on what to house them in melamine vivs or plastics vivs (rhino ones) im going to give it a good hard think before jumping into it : victory:


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

You're a man and its your house, tell her the way its going to be!
No need to sneak around and pretend one thing when you want something else hidden from her view, relationships are built on trust and communication. Tell her you want it, then do it. I'm sure she'll understand (or leave you!) :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ha I cld see a jeremy kyle show coming up. think long and hard b4 making up ur mind mate. she's prob thinking the worst to mate. they are hots afterall I wish u all the best though. just do ur research


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> thats probably the best approach, IMO, i'm just going to do that as the out-house is already insulated and double doored with pvc's and locks so it's extremely secure, it's just i'm undecided on what to house them in melamine vivs or plastics vivs (rhino ones) im going to give it a good hard think before jumping into it : victory:


Rhino vivs are as much use as tits on fish with venomous.
They cant be secured properly and they have stupid gaps around the side. also they are rubish at taking any proper heat source for any length of time. 
As for the DWAL if your missis says no then you have two choices kick her out or dont have them. And i know people are being all jokey and that, but this is a very serious subject to be fair. Do you have the right attitude, training, experience etc to keep venomous snakes, without putting yourself your family or the animals in danger?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> she can't mortgage is in my name,house is in my name and her second name is my name,i make the money,i pay the bills, so either way i will get MY OWN WAY :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


With that attitude, if you were mine, i would say 'fine, but your NEVER getting laid again...'

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Sad as it may sound but if your other half is not comfortable with the thoughts of venomous snakes at the house I do think you should respect her wishes. 

Thankfully my wife is OK with it but had she not been I would not keep them here at all. 

Cheers


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

Just tell her no more shoes and/or handbags till she surrenders, that usually brings about the quickest results :2thumb:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> With that attitude, if you were mine, i would say 'fine, but your NEVER getting laid again...'
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahaha thats golden

reminds me of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3psB9nG75sM


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Rhino vivs are as much use as tits on fish with venomous.
> They cant be secured properly and they have stupid gaps around the side. also they are rubish at taking any proper heat source for any length of time.
> As for the DWAL if your missis says no then you have two choices kick her out or dont have them. And i know people are being all jokey and that, but this is a very serious subject to be fair. Do you have the right attitude, training, experience etc to keep venomous snakes, without putting yourself your family or the animals in danger?


Yes i understand the consiquences if something goes wrong, i have a huge amount of knowledge of herpetology and venom within toxidtidy and causes and approach, im a very sensible bloke and i wouldnt consider it if anyone other than myself was in danger cheers for your concern tony


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok but this is how i see things.
In my opinion and please do not take this the wrong way as i could be wrong, but anybody who has to ask about basic questions about keeping or getting a DWAL is proberbly not really ready for it.
I will qualify this by saying that if you have progressed through keeping a good number of snakes, and im not talking a few corn/royals/boas, you will inevitably meet a few good keepers and no doubt the odd few venomous keepers. These days its even easier, than perhaps 10 15 years ago when i was mentored as there was no internet and you met people by reputation and word of mouth. Anyway you would proberbly know at lease one venomous keeper who you could talk to and that could mentor you and put you in the right direction. Im not looking to cause an arguement but thats how i think. I knew everything there was to know about getting a DWAL before i even thought about getting one and many people i know were in the same boat.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Ok but this is how i see things.
> In my opinion and please do not take this the wrong way as i could be wrong, but anybody who has to ask about basic questions about keeping or getting a DWAL is proberbly not really ready for it.
> I will qualify this by saying that if you have progressed through keeping a good number of snakes, and im not talking a few corn/royals/boas, you will inevitably meet a few good keepers and no doubt the odd few venomous keepers. These days its even easier, than perhaps 10 15 years ago when i was mentored as there was no internet and you met people by reputation and word of mouth. Anyway you would proberbly know at lease one venomous keeper who you could talk to and that could mentor you and put you in the right direction. Im not looking to cause an arguement but thats how i think. I knew everything there was to know about getting a DWAL before i even thought about getting one and many people i know were in the same boat.


Hi lee if you read previous posts you will see im currently on going mentoring and im actually training with a rough scaled viper at the moment,i have spoke to my council regarding my dwa and i also know of a rep vet grom morpeth who is a top guy and knows me well,i've been in the reptile game now for around 8 years so im not just a beginner, ive had very large burms and retics in the past which were sold on to kev-gic and also i know a lot of people with 30 years + in the game who have helped me study and progress through with my confidence and knowledge of dwa, im not trying to make an argument either just trying yo put across that i have vast amount of knowledge wuthon me and around me locally thanks for your concern tony


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry if i offended you mate but my post was not directly aimed at you as such and was a broad generalisation. 

I think the other guy on here "david reptile keeper" should have a read of what i said it proberbly refers to him more than you.
Lee


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Sorry if i offended you mate but my post was not directly aimed at you as such and was a broad generalisation.
> 
> I think the other guy on here "david reptile keeper" should have a read of what i said it proberbly refers to him more than you.
> Lee


oh no mate don't get me worng it wasn't an offence what so ever, it's just if people ask questions i like to explain myself and to let people know of my knowledge, i don't mind people asking questions it's all in the game, and i encourage people to ask questions, in the such subject of ''dwa'' as these reptiles/animals are to be hugely respected, i respect everyones comments and views within herpetology, i hope you have a great day and a great life within the reptile industry :2thumb:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Molorus, You say you are training with a rough scaled viper, just curious, what is the scientific name for this, I am not familiar with it.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Could he be referring to Atheris by chance?


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

That could be Paul, I never thought of that, Rough scaled Bush Viper.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

tigersnake said:


> Hi Molorus, You say you are training with a rough scaled viper, just curious, what is the scientific name for this, I am not familiar with it.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


 hi brian the species i'm workign with at the moment is a very small atheris squamigera if spelt correctly a lovley yellow coloured female


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

PDR said:


> Could he be referring to Atheris by chance?


 correct mate ''squamigera''


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm also being chucked onto a large male bitis gabonica, lovley specimen, when i obtain my license this is going to be my first beautiful specimen!!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up, makes sense now, lovely animals by the way, all the different colours they come in, fantastic. It always makes things clearer when scientific names are used.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## thereptileman (Nov 30, 2010)

i dont keep anything venomous but ive started reading about them recently i dont think i will take the chance i think it would be a good idea for you to get your wife to go with you to one of your mentoring classes and watch you using the hook cleaning feeding etc and get a book and plenty of care sheets out and get lots of information as much as you can then read it all through memorise everything as best you can then get her to test you providing shes willing to i think this might be the best way to persuade her but sit down with her and talk it all through because you cant hide the fact from her if you get bitten from a gaboon viper which i dont hope happens i dont ever wish a snake bite on anyone i dont think you will make it to the hospital ! from my research their venom is very potent and fast acting 

hope this helps


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

tigersnake said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, makes sense now, lovely animals by the way, all the different colours they come in, fantastic. It always makes things clearer when scientific names are used.
> All the best,
> Brian.


Totally agree brian:2thumb:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

thereptileman said:


> i dont keep anything venomous but ive started reading about them recently i dont think i will take the chance i think it would be a good idea for you to get your wife to go with you to one of your mentoring classes and watch you using the hook cleaning feeding etc and get a book and plenty of care sheets out and get lots of information as much as you can then read it all through memorise everything as best you can then get her to test you providing shes willing to i think this might be the best way to persuade her but sit down with her and talk it all through because you cant hide the fact from her if you get bitten from a gaboon viper which i dont hope happens i dont ever wish a snake bite on anyone i dont think you will make it to the hospital ! from my research their venom is very potent and fast acting
> 
> hope this helps


Hi mate, i have full acknowlegement of all hemo toxins etc i hope i never get bitten, my wife has seen me hook train etc and she has full confidence in my practical and theoretical skills within dwa specimens, if i was to get bitten which i hope never happens you have around 1-2 hours to be t reated and i think 30 minutes into contact with their venom in pushing it, depending on health and any allergens you react with, i will have all appropriate emergency contact numbers etc if and hopefully never needed cheers tony


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

my license has been granted today via my council, all in all it cost £348,every year after that £150 but i only can keep inverts on my license from buthidae family, but i can adjust it when needed for a further fee if i wanted to keep DWA snkes what i mainly wanted to keep was bitis, but due to the wife not accepting it she as accepted to me keeping scorpions, as they're apparently a lot more safer and a lot easier to keep in her opinion, but anyways i'm now a holder, i must say my local council and vet made the experience very pleasent. my room consists of:-
one drinks cooler with transformer took out
drilled mesh vents 
fully lockable door with 1 key species in a seperate tank under also lock and key (me only key holder) 
all signs of species with pictures and danger signs on every seperate one (disclaimer sign to anyone ho trys to break in etc)
all emergency contact numbers which they supplied
all 'handling'' equipment such as tongs etc 
light switch from out the other side of the door which i acquired by a patress box and luckily enough i have partition walls 
also a sign with ''protective foot wear must be worn at all times''
thats about it, thats what it consited of, the vet didn't do a great deal apart from looked at the enclosure and what i already obtained and they were more than happy to grant the license


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> my license has been granted today via my council, all in all it cost £348,every year after that £150 but i only can keep inverts on my license from buthidae family, but i can adjust it when needed for a further fee if i wanted to keep DWA snkes what i mainly wanted to keep was bitis, but due to the wife not accepting it she as accepted to me keeping scorpions, as they're apparently a lot more safer and a lot easier to keep in her opinion, but anyways i'm now a holder, i must say my local council and vet made the experience very pleasent. my room consists of:-
> one drinks cooler with transformer took out
> drilled mesh vents
> fully lockable door with 1 key species in a seperate tank under also lock and key (me only key holder)
> ...


 just a shame i can't get rid of the missus  :lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

DWAL are bianually now not yearly.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> DWAL are bianually now not yearly.


well they said to me and it states on the letter ''re-obtaining a license of due course end date is a fee of £150 inc vat'' which as you state every 2 years and that i will re-assesed every time i need to re-obtain


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Its OK some LA's dont know the change in the licence term. Just though i would let you know. I wish my LA was as efficiant as yours too, your a lucky bloke getting your DWAL sorted so quick. I never kept DWA inverts so just wonderd how much the Public liability insurence is for them


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Its OK some LA's dont know the change in the licence term. Just though i would let you know. I wish my LA was as efficiant as yours too, your a lucky bloke getting your DWAL sorted so quick. I never kept DWA inverts so just wonderd how much the Public liability insurence is for them


no worries mate, i went through exotic pets, thats £219 a year i purchased that on friday, more expensive than actual license :lol2:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> no worries mate, i went through exotic pets, thats *£219 *a year i purchased that on friday, more expensive than actual license :lol2:


How much was your license? Around here it's over a grand.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> How much was your license? Around here it's over a grand.


 actual license as £127 inc vat


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> no worries mate, i went through exotic pets, thats £219 a year i purchased that on friday, more expensive than actual license :lol2:


this covers me for upto 9 animals at a time with a value of £2200 each


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

molorus_bivittatus said:


> actual license as £127 inc vat


Thats a really good price, shame that it wasnt just flat rate round the UK, vet fee's might be a killer but you seem to have your head screwed on right, Im jealous, Id have my license right now if it was over a grand for one.

Be sure to put pictures up when youre sorted.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> Thats a really good price, shame that it wasnt just flat rate round the UK, vet fee's might be a killer but you seem to have your head screwed on right, Im jealous, Id have my license right now if it was over a grand for one.
> 
> Be sure to put pictures up when youre sorted.


hi i havn't been on for sometime now!!! i have since moved house and have not yet re-obtained my license,sold all of my viperidae some what time ago, im currently thinking about it but due to loosing my employment recently... I simply cant afford my license never mind a "hots" room,as the last one cost just shy of 3k, but never mind hopefully in time i will get a refresher on my handling and knowledge get my head back in the books and hopefully get myself back in the game


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

GJUK said:


> You're a man and its your house, tell her the way its going to be!
> No need to sneak around and pretend one thing when you want something else hidden from her view, relationships are built on trust and communication. Tell her you want it, then do it. I'm sure she'll understand (or leave you!) :lol2:


or failing that... have a temper tantrum on the floor like a two year old girl =p


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Jenface said:


> or failing that... have a temper tantrum on the floor like a two year old girl =p


Haha that tends to fail everytime as i cabt pull it off very well as my daughter is the expert!


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

awww, what species? 

and watch and learn from your daughter


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Buy her a new cooker. :2thumb:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Buy her a new cooker. :2thumb:


New cooker lol, shes just getting a full new house! Everything is brand new and then.i got layed off from work!! Just my luck


----------

